#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-09-12
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> hi dholbach
<bkerensa> dholbach: Can I pm?
<bkerensa> :)
<dholbach> hi bkerensa
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> bkerensa, nice work - are you going to link to some LoCo documentation or something?
<dholbach> and instead of "LoCo's" I'd write "LoCos"
<dholbach> but that's all I have to remark :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: Yeah I will be doing much linking.... Thats just a roug draft which I will improve upon over the next day or so
<bkerensa> dholbach: Thanks for the feedback
 * bkerensa is going to pass out now :D
<dholbach> excellent - sleep tight :)
<Ronnie1> jono: sorry to bother you again about the use of the name Ubuntu in our Foundation. I have two questions. 
<Ronnie1> 1. do you know when you can have a clear answer to this question. 
<jono> Ronnie1, sorry about this, I will call Michelle tomorrow and see what is going on
<Ronnie1> jono: do you think after the phone call, we can get a clear answer?
<jono> Ronnie1, yes
<Ronnie1> oke, in that case, the 2nd question isnt needed anymore
<Ronnie1> ill be probably online here tomorrow at this time. But you can also send me (and gemeenschapsraad@lists.ubuntu-nl.org) the mail with the details
<locodir-sherin> hi
<locodir-sherin> hi 
<locodir-sherin> I just wanna know about more about ubuntu loco team 
<locodir-sherin> im naive user so wanna be in this open source world & connected 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-09-13
<dholbach> good morning
<Gerard__> Good day from Namibia :-)
<mhall119> bonjour
<h00k> Hi, friends!
<Gerard__> Hi folks, not much goin on today I guess? Anyway, busy setting up a new LoCo in Namibia, and wondering if we have anyone else from Namibia online here at the moment?
<paultag> Gerard__: it's usually quiet around here, IRC is the sort of thing you just idle on - USA here
<Gerard__> Yepp, thought so :-) Also kind of the reason why I started with an FB page first - few people in Namibia seem to be really busy with IRC channels (and if so - they probably paly games)...
<paultag> Gerard__: :)
<paultag> Gerard__: have you found anyone else in your area at all?
<Gerard__> Yepp, group (well: FB group) has been opened only today, and we're four people already. Will need a lot of pushing through "normal" media, but al least someone from the local newspaper has become quite inquisitive already :-)
<Pendulum> Gerard__: that's definitely a good start :)
<paultag> :)
<Gerard__> I was wondering - apart from the Lo HowTo, which gives you more the technical requirements - is there any formal process to establish a LoCo? I mean, I'm just pushing my luck at the moment, trying to see where this gets me...
<Gerard__> LoCo HowTo that should have read ;-)
<paultag> Gerard__: just set up all the team stuff and apply to join ~ubuntulocoteams
<paultag> or ~locoteams
<paultag> I can't remember
<paultag> yeah https://launchpad.net/~locoteams
<Gerard__> Hm. Sounds pleasantly easy :-)
<paultag> Gerard__: it is :)
<paultag> Gerard__: remember to name your team right
<paultag> that's about the only thing you can do to mess it up :)
<paultag> so you'd be launchpad/~ubuntu-na  if my ISO code is right
<paultag> good news; it's open :)
<Gerard__> That's right. Checked on the LoCo group list already - not really many LoCos from Africa on there yet... ;-)
<paultag> Gerard__: that is true :)
<Gerard__> Hm. Getting a bit confused there - do you need to get invited, or can you "invite" yourself somewhere there?
<paultag> Gerard__: you request to join :)
<paultag> there's a +join button
<paultag> Gerard__: not you
<paultag> the loco
<paultag> sorry
<paultag> you joining would be silly
<paultag> Gerard__: https://launchpad.net/~locoteams/+add-my-teams
<Gerard__> Uh well, I do lots of silly things all day long :-D
<paultag> :)
<Gerard__> OK, so "ubuntu-na" is then to be used as the login name, or would that be "~ubuntu-na"?
<paultag> Gerard__: you don't need to put "~" anywhere, launchpad will do that
<paultag> ~ just means a person or team
<Gerard__> Key question is: do I give *my* full name there, or the team name when asked for "Full Name"? Since I can't look behind the application screen, I wouldn't know if I could add the team name later anywhere...
<paultag> Gerard__: when you create the team? You're filling that app out for the team's info
<paultag> Gerard__: you already gave your info when you created the account
<Gerard__> That's the point - I have no "account" anywhere yet. Just knocking on all doors I can currently find - and your link allows me to create an account, where I have to state a "Full Name". I take it now, that's the "Full Team Name" (ubuntu-na)?
<paultag> Oh
<paultag> no no
<paultag> Gerard__: if you're making an account on Launchpad, it's for you
<paultag> once you're logged in, you make a new team
<Gerard__> So... <hitting reset button>... whereto now
<paultag> Gerard__: go to LP and log in. If you can't log in, create an account. Once logged in, create a team. The team will be "ubuntu-na".
<Gerard__> So "Join the team" would probably be better than "Adde of my teams" to begin with, right?
<paultag> what? No, you want to join your loco team
<paultag> and get the loco team to join ~locoteams
<Gerard__> Well, either the coffee today left some serious brain damage, or I'm just too dumb. I have a Launcpad account, and have just logged in, This unfortunately does not get me any further - how would I add a LoCo team that's not there yet then?
<paultag> Gerard__: you create it
<paultag> Like I said - Gerard__: go to LP and log in. If you can't log in, create an account. Once logged in, create a team. The team will be "ubuntu-na".
<paultag> :)
<paultag> Gerard__: https://launchpad.net/people/+newteam
<Gerard__> Aha, that's a cute link ;-)
<paultag> it's on the front page :)
<Gerard__> Hello Nurse... we got ourself a team on Launchpad :-) Sorry paultag, I must have a blonde day today...
<paultag> Gerard__: quite alright :)
<paultag> Gerard__: let me know when you have it join locoteams
<Gerard__> SO I take it everyone I'd like to add to that ~ubuntu-na team will then also have to have a Launchpad account, right?
<paultag> Gerard__: yes, launchpad is how we manage Ubuntu, so having a team in Launchpad integrates you with Ubuntu
<paultag> Gerard__: and you'll see your team on loco.ubuntu just by joining locoteams
<paultag> launchpad is very importent to Ubuntu
<paultag> Gerard__: https://launchpad.net/~locoteams/+add-my-teams # <- have you done that yet?
<Gerard__> Not yet, just busy now...
<paultag> OK.
<Gerard__> There ya go - just proposed.
<paultag> Gerard__: all set. Approved.
<Gerard__> Purrrfect. I would now obviously have to let the folks on my FB page know about this - if there some "sign-up FAQ" I could send them to, or do I have to qucikly make one myself?
<paultag> Gerard__: I think you'd just have to whip one up. We're short docs, I think.
<Gerard__> Ah, OK, no probs. I can see I can create a mailing list myself now - followed the HoTo and sent a mail to the request tracker yesterday about that (ID #17912), so that's obviously obsolete then...
<paultag> Gerard__: yeah, RT is lame
<Gerard__> Who handles the Wiki pages for the teams these days? I contacted Matthias Urlichs yesterday, but his own page tells me that he's pretty tied up with other work. Would I have to contact someone else then?
<paultag> Gerard__: you can just make it
<czajkowski> Gerard__: what do you mean 
<paultag> Gerard__: it's a wiki :)
<czajkowski> it's a wiki page
<czajkowski> just edit it 
<czajkowski> paultag: can you invite me to our channel I'm having issues...
<paultag> czajkowski: sure thing
<czajkowski> paultag: thanks my dear 
<Gerard__> Yeah well, hang on - at the moment I have a Launchpad acnt, a ~ubuntu-na LoCo page on launchd, but where's the Wiki?
<paultag> Gerard__: wiki.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski>  /teamname
<Gerard__> OK, so there's the Ubuntu Wiki. That however won't list me or ubuntu-na on http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ - and if I see that correctly, unless I would be there, I can't create a Wiki page for my team, right?
<paultag> Gerard__: loco.ubuntu is updated on a cron, so it's not real time - and you can create a wiki page
<Gerard__> Hm. How? Just adding the name of the loco brings me to http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-na - which reads alright. But nothing to edit there...
<leogg> Gerard__, you have to login to wiki.ubuntu.com first and then create the wiki page
<leogg> Gerard__, something like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NamibiaTeam
<Gerard__> For the sake of unified naming - what would be better? NamibiaTeam or again ubuntu-na?
<leogg> Gerard__, NamibiaTeam is fine on the wiki
<Gerard__> OK, will use that name then.
<Gerard__> Hm, one more question: the Namibia LoCo page is still listes as "without a country" - where can I edit that? 
<mhall119> Gerard__: if you are a team admin in Launchpad, log in to loco.ubuntu.com, go to your team's page, click the edit link in the secondary-navigation, and there you can select country, language, etc
<Gerard__> What do you mean with "secondary-navigation"? I can find "Change Details" as a link, but do not find any reference to a location there...
<Gerard__> OK, cancel that. Missed the small login link :-)
<mhall119> Gerard__: after you log in, go to http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-na and click the "Edit Details" link in the gray bar below the main orange bar
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-09-14
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> good morning
<ejat> morning 
<hyper0729> hey 
<hyper0729> alguien habla espanol 
<manesh> hi
<AlanBell> o/ people
<AlanBell> when do we apply for LoCo CDs?
<gjensen-na> Well well, if I haven't made too many mistakes, the Ubuntu Namibia LoCo team now has its #ubuntu-na channel :-)
<mhall119> \o/
<dholbach> nice :)
<dholbach> welcome Namibian Ubuntu fans! :-)
<mhall119> dholbach: do I understand correctly that you are organizing this UDS?
<dholbach> mhall119, no, I wouldn't go that far
<dholbach> I did a few bits here and there
<mhall119> s/oirganizing/doing what jcastro did last cycle/ ?
<dholbach> I try to not stand in the way :)
<mhall119> heh
 * AlanBell waves in the direction of previous question
<gjensen-na> Duh. Have I really just managed to lock me out of my own channel? What a fail...
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-09-15
<dholbach> good morning
<keffie_jayx> it happens...
<kamusin> hello there, I was wondering if someone is able to help me to how to get the conference pack because we have some problems with our LocoContact .. please
<gjensen-na> Hi folks, stupid question from a newbie on IRC, but: I successfully managed to shut myself out of my channel #ubuntu-na. Who can help me get back in without breaking down the door?
<head_victim> gjensen-na: I'm not sure myself but if no one else has any better ideas I'd ask in #ubuntu-ic
<head_victim> #ubuntu-irc even
<gjensen-na> ok, will try there too - thanks :-)
<head_victim> No problems
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-09-16
<mhall119> glad I can always count on paultag to get my geek jokes on FB
<mhall119> well, not originally mine
 * paultag waves
<paultag> mhall119: yeah I chortled with glee
<mhall119> paultag: it was followed by: The problem with TCP jokes is that people keep retelling them  slower until you get them
<paultag> mhall119: I posted the same thing a few months ago on FB
<paultag> let's see
<paultag> ibuclaw and sdennie posted on it too
<paultag> we had some good ones
<mhall119> nice
<paultag> let's see if I can find it
<mhall119> hey, what happened with your Debian Membership, did you get it?
<paultag> mhall119: maintainership *
<paultag> mhall119: I have 2 advocations so far, and you only need one
<paultag> mhall119: I want 3 by the end
<paultag> mhall119: I can't find it. I wonder if I can cross it agianst my twitter
<paultag> Yeah, I'm SOL
<paultag> wrt UDP post
<paultag> it was a while ago
<paultag> yeah FB keeps barfing
<mhall119> heh, don't worry about it
<paultag> mhall119: anywho, I'm off
<paultag> one love
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<mhall119> morning
<argoz1701> hello
<Ronnie> jono: congratulations with your 11.688th day on this planet, thats 224 dog year. Whohooo
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-09-10
<dholbach> good morning
<not_found> o/ again ... I was here briefly yesterday with a query about an e-mail I sent to the mailing list being placed on moderation and I haven't had any feedback on this.  Trying to contact the LoCo Council
<czajkowski> not_found: can you pm me the details please
<not_found> sure
<not_found> thanks czajkowski (/me lurks the channel)
<jamping2000> это русский чат ?
<strom-shadow> hello everyone
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-09-11
<dholbach> good morning
<effiejayx> dholbach, morning dholbach 
<dholbach> hi effiejayx
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-09-12
<expectro> buenas noches
<expectro> por rimera vez utilizo el canal
<expectro> soy de la ciudad de barranquilla colombia
<JoseeAntonioR> expectro: hola! :) te recomiendo te des una vuelta por #ubuntu-co, puedes entrar escribiendo "/j #ubuntu-co" sin comillas
<JoseeAntonioR> por ahi anda dando vueltas la gente de colombia
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> good night all!
<paultag> good day!
<czajkowski> TAGGY!
<paultag> CZAJKOWSKI!
<czajkowski> huats: ping 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-09-13
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> huats: ping 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-09-14
<YoBoY> good morning locos
<dholbach> good morning
<ashiswin> hey
<ashiswin> anyone know where the singapore loco team is? :)
<bkerensa> ashiswin: #ubuntu-sg
<bkerensa> :D
<ashiswin> yep found it XD
<ashiswin> thanks :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-09-15
<locodir-user> hello?
<locodir-user> 什么东东
<locodir-user> hi
<locodir-user> hi im from newzealand
<locodir-user> can anybody help to connect vodafone internet
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-09-16
<Bloodmyst> Hi everyone
<Bloodmyst> I was looking at the possibility of getting involved with ubuntu development
<czajkowski> Bloodmyst: hey there
<czajkowski> Bloodmyst: http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2010/05/want-to-get-involved-in-ubuntu-development/
<Bloodmyst> oh thanks buddy
<Bloodmyst> will look over it now
<czajkowski> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/developers
<czajkowski> http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2012/09/the-five-minute-introduction-to-ubuntu-development/  <-- most up to date 
<Bloodmyst> Is it ok if I am a complete noob to programming?
<Bloodmyst> I have been drilling out python now a while trying to wrap my head around it.  Everything seems fine so far and I'm actually enjoying it quiet a lot.  However, I want a way to put what I know into practice as I learn more
<Bloodmyst> Have I come to the right place as a noob?  Or should I look elsewhere?  Just finding it difficult atm trying to find an active community in Australia
<czajkowski> Bloodmyst: sure all levels are welcomed 
<czajkowski> Bloodmyst: there is the AU loco
<Bloodmyst> AU loco?
<czajkowski> Bloodmyst: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-au
<czajkowski> Australian loco team 
<czajkowski> channel mailing list, user group 
<Bloodmyst> oh thanks for that
<czajkowski> np
<Bloodmyst> Just reading the "Bringing new developers up to scratch" blog.  Seems perfect.  
<HakanS> Can someone help to ban a person in our channel?
<CrazyLemon> you'll need to talk to #freenode guys
<paultag> or your local channel operator
<HakanS> We have no operators in our channel right now. 
<paultag> HakanS: in situations like this, setting ubuntu/member/* to +o is handy
<paultag> perhaps talk with your chanop about doing so, so one of us can help you
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-09-09
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> Buenas tardes...
<locodir-user> Mi pregunta es la siguente: El día de ayer borre consynapty los archivos de sonido completamente y al momento de reiniciar salio un mensaje "Problemas con el grafico- video" y despues otra ventana para configuar", le di ok a todo. Y dejo de funcionar Ubuntu, solo podia ngresar mediante consola ¿Como podria volver a instalar esos archivo que borré?
<PabloRubianes> locodir-user: hola
<PabloRubianes> te recomiendo ir a preguntar a #ubuntu-es
<locodir-user> Me puedes ayudar!...
<PabloRubianes> este no es un canal de soporte
<locodir-user> entonces que es?
<PabloRubianes> es el canal para equipos locales
<pleia2> ah! while some of you are here - can we get the event created for 13.10 release events?
<PabloRubianes> #ubuntu-es es el canal de soporte en español
<locodir-user> mmmmm... ok, sorrry
<PabloRubianes> locodir-user: no hay problema
<PabloRubianes> pleia2: in the LoCo portal?
<pleia2> PabloRubianes: yes
<PabloRubianes> I'll try now
<pleia2> thank you :)
<PabloRubianes> pleia2: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2534/
<pleia2> PabloRubianes: hooray!
<PabloRubianes> \o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-09-10
<dholbach> good morning
<assumar> boa tarde, foi convidado para apresentar o Ubuntu em um evento na minha faculdade, alguém sabe se posso ter algum suporte da Ubuntu!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-09-11
<czajkowski> JanC: ping
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-09-12
<Wilker_> Hola Cuantos Les Gusta El Hacking 
<dholbach> good morning
<daker> czajkowski: ping
<czajkowski> daker: pong 
<daker> czajkowski: it's ok... just wanted some infos about bug #1222748
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1222748 in LoCo Team Portal "removing Approved from the LTP and replacing with verified " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222748
<daker> but all the infos are there
<czajkowski> ok
<SergioMeneses> daker, thanks a lot!
<daker> no problem :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-09-13
<dholbach> good morning
<Tm_T> moin dholbach
<dholbach> hi Tm_T
<Tm_T> hmmm, I was thinking, maybe we should encourage locos to prepare something for the 13.10 release already as a practice for 14.04 release
<Tm_T> atleast I know our loco has to do that
<Neo31> are there channels dedicated for ubuntu global jam?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-09-14
<rafael_carreras> Catalan LoCo Team starts with Ubuntu GLobal Jam
<czajkowski> yay
<KitchenerJam> Hi everyone! Is there an IRC channel or Google Hangout for UbuntuGlobalJam?
<smartboyhw> Um, no.
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, coolbhavi SergioMeneses: Maybe there should be a Hangout or IRC channel next time
<coolbhavi> smartboyhw, what happened?
<smartboyhw> coolbhavi, KitchenerJam was asking if there is an IRC channel or Google Hangout for the Ubuntu Global Jam
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, hangout?
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, don't tell me you don't know what's that-.-
<SergioMeneses> I do
<smartboyhw> Hangouts
<coolbhavi> smartboyhw, you can still login to the locoteam channel in the particular region and participate in UGJ
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, jams are local events, if any LoCo wants to use hangouts I dont see the problem
<coolbhavi> KitchenerJam, which area are you living in?
<coolbhavi> SergioMeneses, +1
<smartboyhw> coolbhavi, SergioMeneses I think you misunderstood, KitchenerJam wants a general IRC channel/G+ Hangouts for everyone, not for the LoCo event in his country (at least, that's what I thought)
<KitchenerJam> Thanx smartboyhw coolbhavi SergioMeneses !  I'm in #ubuntu-ca and #ubuntu-ca-kw
<KitchenerJam> But yes, I'm after a general channel for a _global_ jam
<KitchenerJam> (this is BobJonkman, BTW)
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, there is not exits, a general channel like #something-jam
<SergioMeneses> KitchenerJam, oh 
<SergioMeneses> KitchenerJam, some LoCos are working on global jam using their IRC channels but there is not a general channel 
<smartboyhw> Technically, this IS a global channel;0
<smartboyhw> ;)
<coolbhavi> yes since they local events, many locos use their IRC channels to jam :-) 
<KitchenerJam> OK, we can use #ubuntu-locoteams
<KitchenerJam> It was kinda quiet in here anyway
<SergioMeneses> KitchenerJam, smartboyhw that is right but there is not a jam right now - thats my point
<SergioMeneses> :)
<SergioMeneses> but we can do it next time
<SergioMeneses> or you can share a proposal about it :)
<coolbhavi> smartboyhw, KitchenerJam I think this channel was intended to answer and support queries of loco teams but yes you can share your thoughts too on the lc mailing list :)
<SergioMeneses> commandoline, KitchenerJam smartboyhw but it is an interesting idea
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> I like it
<KitchenerJam> I'll make the proposal on the LC mailing list.
<SergioMeneses> KitchenerJam, send it to loco-contact as well 
<KitchenerJam> SergioMeneses: Will do
<SergioMeneses> KitchenerJam, perfect! thanks a lot
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, ↑↑↑
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, :)
<BobJonkman> Hey Everybodeee! Got some pictures at the KitchenerJam  http://pix.ie/ubuntuca/album/475387/detailed
<SergioMeneses> BobJonkman, great!
<KitchenerJam> Aruna will be uploading some more shortly
<BobJonkman> A few more pics: https://twitter.com/chaslinux/status/378910396020953088/photo/1 and https://twitter.com/chaslinux/status/378911062307123200/photo/1
<czajkowski> BobJonkman: cool
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-09-15
<locodir-user> hi
<czajkowski> aloha
<toddy> aloha czajkowski 
<locodir-user> hallo
<toddy> hi locodir-user 
<locodir-user> Hallo ich bin Ubuntu Neuling und suche nach einer möglichkeit oder Tread, mein Ubuntu sowohl als mediacenter als auch als fileserver für Windoof systeme zu nutzen. kann mir jemand weiter helfen `? THX
<toddy> da bist du hier falsch. bitte geh den Support-Channel #ubuntu-de – da kann Dir geholfen werden.
<locodir-user> thx
<toddy> np
<jose> hey czajkowski, if you're still around, would you mind a quick PM?
<locodir-user> έκανα εγκατάσταση ubuntu μέσα από windows xp. Μετά την επανεκκίνηση βγάζει την οθόνη επιλογής λειτουργικού συστήματος Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι έχει μπλοκάρει το πληκτρολόγιο με συνέπεια να μην μπορείς να επιλέξεις το λειτουργικό. επιλέγετÎ
<locodir-user> ?
<bkerensa> locodir-user: what?
<jose> locodir-user: can you please write in English? you encoding won't even let me use google translate
<locodir-user> its greek languange
<locodir-user> so i'll try to explane
<locodir-user> a had a proble with dual boot win xp and ubuntu
<locodir-user> i can not choice because the keyboard not work
<locodir-user> but the keyboard its ok in the begin 
<locodir-user> because with f2 entrance to bios
<locodir-user> the result is nothing because dont boot from cd 
<locodir-user> thanks
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-09-08
<dholbach> good morning
<dustin_bowls> hello im very new with lubuntu.. can some one help me
<dustin_bowls> any one there?
<Julia_> Hello
<Julia_> I need help is there a support number I can call
<Julia_> Hello
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-09-09
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> anyone from Mauritius, Mumbai, Yangon, Toronto, Orlando or Brasil around?
<dholbach> anyone whose event is on http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2868/?
<dholbach> or anyone who forgot to add their event to this page? ^
 * mhall119 is for Orlando
 * jose will join Orlando
<pleia2> Orlando \o/
<mhall119> pleia2: jose: all set to travel?
<mhall119> jose: btw, the orangebox arrived today
<pleia2> mhall119: my talks are ready :D but I haven't packed
<mhall119> pleia2: heh, I'm the opposite
<jose> mhall119: woohoo! orange box!
<jose> I haven't packed yet!
<pleia2> hehe
<mhall119> I haven't packed yet either
<Marie> Is this being used?
<pleia2> it is
<skellat> Hello Marie
<Marie> Hi, how are you?
<skellat> Beautiful
<skellat> What can we assist you with in #ubuntu-locoteams?
<Marie> That's Great!!
<Marie> I am trying to access/communicate with Ubuntu NY
<Marie> it seems it has not been updated in a few years
<pleia2> they hang out in #ubuntu-us-ny, cprofitt is part of that team :)
<pleia2> he could probably give you an update on what they're up to, if anything
<skellat> Ubuntu NYS has been in a re-building process for a while
<Marie> how do i contact them?
 * skellat is checking really quick
<Marie> Thank u
<skellat> Marie: The best way to go is to join #ubuntu-us-ny and leave a message for cprofitt or somebody else to pick up later.  You can also hit the contact form here to reach the team's admins to see if somebody can reach you that way: https://launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-us-ny/+contactuser
<pleia2> they have a mailing list too: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-us-ny
<Marie> Thanks for your help!!!
<pleia2> good luck :)
<Marie> Please let me know f there is anything I can do for you at anytime!!
<skellat> Good luck Marie
<jose> mhall119: how many juju posters you think are enough?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-09-10
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> jose: posters?
<jose> mhall119: I've printed out 3 juju posters, see http://mirza.joseeantonior.com/juju-poster.png
<jose> still need to put them on my people.u.c :P
<mhall119> jose: are these for display or to give away?
<jose> not sure
<jose> I guess you can decide
<jose> if you let me know we're giving them away I can print a couple more
<mhall119> jose: it's totally up to you
<mhall119> I'm pretty much going to leave all the cloud stuff in your hands :)
<Steppenwolf9949> Steppenwolf9949 is standing by...
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-09-11
<dholbach> good morning
<franz88> Hello I am new and new help
<franz88> need help
<franz88> Hello? I need help!
<franz88> not much time ...have to work
<kurt2014> is vi the commonly used editor on ubuntu
<belkinsa> kurt2014, if this a support question please /join #ubuntu
<kurt2014> is this a social and not a technical irc
<belkinsa> kurt2014, yes, but this is for LoCo team stuff.  #ubuntu-offtopic is the place to go for offtopic chatter
<kurt2014> thx
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<belkinsa> Sorry for shooing him away.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-09-12
<dholbach> good morning
<Neo31> hello folks
<Neo31> please someone point me to ubuntu global jam channels :)
<skellat> There aren't any channels specific to Ubuntu Global Jam
<skellat> Where are you located Neo31?
<Neo31> we didn't organize a dedicated event this release in tunisia, there will be very few members online this time. I'm looking for other channels online to see if we can collaborate with others
 * genii makes more coffee
<skellat> Neo31: Check the list of teams participating here to see who you might collaborate with -- http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2868/
<Neo31> thanks skellat 
<skellat> No problem
<shogundai> hi
<shogundai> i'm new here
<shogundai> please help...how to use garmin ant+
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-09-13
<wxl> hey can i get the date for the next cycle's global jam? i couldn't set one up this cycle but i did find some folks that are willing to host!
<skellat> Hey there wxl
<skellat> Canonical Community Team sets the date
<skellat> We only got late word this cycle
<skellat> And with no schedule set for 15.04 yet, I don't have a date I could give you
<mhall119> skellat: we would like the LC to be more involved in setting Global Jam dates
<ustaz> есть тут кто живой
<rafael_carreras> Here Catalan LoCo Team starting its Ubuntu Global Jam in Barcelona
<mhall119> rafael_carreras: \o/
<mhall119> hope you have (had?) fun
<rafael_carreras> mhall119: still having fun :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-09-14
<moscordobulssong> hola
<moscordobulssong> buenas
<moscordobulssong> quiero aser unas consultas sobre ubuntu
<moscordobulssong> ??????
<moscordobulssong> hay alguien que me pueda ayudar
<moscordobulssong> ¡?¡?????????????
<skellat> !weekend
<ubot5> It's a weekend. Often on weekends the paid developers and a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question. Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would or try again during the working week.
<rigved> good morning
<rigved> I'm at the Ubuntu Global Jam in Mumbai
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-09-07
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> nhaines, jose: how is the judges team coming along?
<nhaines> dholbach: jose has emailed some people, and I await hearing more from him.
<dholbach> excellent
<mhall119> nhaines: are you aware of http://www.peppercarrot.com/en/static3/webcomics ?
<nhaines> mhall119: vaguely!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-09-08
<mhall119> nhaines: it seems like the perfect thing for the free culture showcase
<nhaines> mhall119: it doesn't qualify, unfortunately.
<nhaines> Beautiful artwork though.
<mhall119> no? what disqualifies it?
<nhaines> It is neither audio nor video.
<mhall119> oh, I thought graphic art was part of FCS too
<nhaines> Just the wallpaper competition.  Which I'm happy to say is looking beautiful.
<nhaines> I really wish OMG Ubuntu hadn't refused to mention FCS this cycle.
<nhaines> Maybe I'll announce the wily+1 FCS at Ubucon at SCALE.
<mhall119> I'm not sure how much you'll get from just that audience
<nhaines> I suspect that if it expands in the way we're considering it, we'll get press.
<mhall119> it might, I don't recall much press being at SCaLE though (not like OMG! anyway)
<nhaines> LAS is there.
<mhall119> that's right, I remember that now
<nhaines> In any case, I'll definitely be talking about FCS really early next cycle.
<ahoneybun> mhall119: did you see the ubuntufl twitter post?
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> Good morning!
<nhaines> GNOME3's toolbars make me angry.
<Kilos> morning all
<nhaines> Good morning, kilos!
<svij> morning Kilos and nhaines 
<Kilos> hi svij nhaines 
<Kilos> and dholbach 
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<svij> o/ dholbach 
<dholbach> hey svij :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-09-09
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> Good morning!
<Kilos> morning svij nhaines dholbach and others
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<svij> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> anyone got the link for me please for the form that needs filling in for an ubuntu phone
<popey> Kilos: The community donations fund?
<popey> It's not so much a form for an ubuntu phone.
<Kilos> yes to get a phone for someone to test etc
<Kilos> and most likely end up helping with dev work
<popey> Kilos: http://community.ubuntu.com/help-information/funding/
<popey> we generally don't fund people who just want to test the phone
<Kilos> ty popey 
<Kilos> well im sure it will go further than just testing
<popey> Right, but we have no way of knowing that up front.
<Kilos> well he will have to motivate as to why i think
<popey> Well, they can fill the form in, for sure.
<Kilos> you can question him here as well once you recieve the form
<Kilos> receive
<Kilos> i think it will be the first phone in za as awell
<Kilos> as well
<popey> nah, people in za have them :)
<Kilos> bought ya, but this will be for one of our community laeaders and stalwarts
<Kilos> leaders
<superfly> MyBroadband should have a review shortly, but I'd like to see what dev can be done on the device.
<superfly> It would be nice for my OpenLP project to have an Ubuntu Phone remote app in addition to the Android and iOS apps.
<Kilos> aha see if you can add it in motivating
<superfly> (we've already had people asking for one)
<Kilos> popey  ^
<popey> hmm?
<Kilos> oh
<popey> You know you can develop apps without a device? The SDK works well for developing apps on the desktop.
<superfly> Yes, but I also know from experience that having an actual phone to test on is WAY better than any emulator.
<popey> It's not an emulator.
<popey> The SDK allows you to develop and run apps natively on the desktop.
<popey> In fact some of the apps on the phone were initially developed for many months where the developer had no device at all, just their Ubuntu desktop.
<popey> If anyone is interested in app development on Ubuntu, please look at http://developer.ubuntu.com and drop by #ubuntu-app-devel :)
<tsimonq2> popey: Ok XD
<elacheche_anis> Yo PabloRubianes wxl :)
<elacheche_anis> nhaines, jose hey there too! Anyone around?
<elacheche_anis> PabloRubianes, wxl nhaines jose, I added my LoCo to the LoCo council agenda for the next meeting, do I need to do anything else?
<elacheche_anis> Also our membership ends tonight or tomorrow (10 Sep) someone please can extend it to the meeting date? :) 
<elacheche_anis> Please if one of you saw my message ping elacheche so I can see your answer tomorrow morning when I go back to work.. It's almost midnight here and need to go.. 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-09-10
<jose> elacheche: sure thing. you are all set. I will update your team's expiration date until our meeting date.
<tatwtant> hello guys! i am new for Ubuntu
<nhaines> jose: it's already been done.
<nhaines> tatwtant: welcome!
<jose> nhaines: great, I was finishing dinner
<tatwtant> well, actually I know nothing about Ubuntu
<tatwtant> Could you guys please give me some informations about it please? 
<tatwtant> I did google it, but it showed up lots of thing that I couldn't understand
<nhaines> Your best bet is to start at http://ubuntu.com/
<nhaines> If you have any specific questions, you might want to see if there are any local teams nearby that you could visit in person: http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<nhaines> Whether in person or on IRC, they could help you in more detail.
<tatwtant> Oh I thought this is Australia ubuntu team?
<nhaines> No, this is a general channel for LoCo team contacts to discuss administrative issues.
<nhaines> Is there a page where you got that information?  I could check and follow up with the maintainers to make sure it's more clear.  :)
<tatwtant> well, I did logged in this link http://loco.ubuntu.com/ .
<tatwtant> and I chose Australian Ubuntu team
<nhaines> The channel listed there is #ubuntu-au
<tatwtant> how could I get into this general channel? I don't know
<nhaines> Hm.  The channel's active.  Well, I don't know if anyone's around in there, but you can definitely join there.
<nhaines> Just type "/join #ubuntu-au" on its own line without quotes and you'll be all set.  :)
<tatwtant> well, not sure if anyone's there too
<nhaines> Well, 20 people are there.
<tatwtant> Ok thank you so much
<tatwtant> I'm going
<nhaines> And I recognize one as being pretty chatty usually.  So it should be a good start.  :)  Mail their mailing list if you don't hear from anyone after a couple of hours.
<nhaines> Great, and good luck!  :)
<tatwtant> They are not active anw :)
<nhaines> Maybe not at the moment.  Well, IRC moves slower sometimes.  We even have a canned response about that!  :)
<nhaines> !patience
<ubot5> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tatwtant> yes, Thank you ubot5 and nhaines
<Kilos> hi svij nhaines and others
<Kilos> and dpm
<svij> hi Kilos 
<elacheche> Morning! Thank you jose :)
<Kilos> hi elacheche 
<elacheche> wassup Kilos :)
<Kilos> different day only 
<Kilos> otherwise same old
<elacheche> :)
<nhaines> Good morning Kilos!  :)
<Kilos> :D
<nhaines> I just republished on YouTube one of the first videos of me talking, about a year after I started doing Ubuntu advocacy.  :)
<nhaines> In preparation to publish my latest talk from a month ago.
<Kilos> good to remind oldies and let new viewers see further
<nhaines> Watch "Ubuntu lightning talk at LugRadioLive USA 2008" on YouTube
<nhaines> https://youtu.be/o0HEtWjO8MU
<svij> nhaines: first reaction "eww nhaines in underwear"
<nhaines> svij: haha, not me.  I think that was Adam Brockmeyer?  I should probably find out.
<svij> that's why I said "first reaction" :)
<nhaines> :)
 * svij now watches 1:21h of nhaines ;)
<nhaines> svij: haha, thanks for the reshare.  :)
<svij> I didn't reshare
 * svij only watched 20min sofar.
<svij> but the loan for your book is different to how they're handling it here in germany
<nhaines> Then thanks in advance for resharing.  ;)
<nhaines> The way they did the advance for my book was a little different too.  But since I get all the monies (in theory, still waiting for the last 1/3rd) earlier, it worked for me.
<svij> and I'll only get 6%
<svij> every 6 months
 * svij will watch the second half tomorrow. But interesting so far, nhaines!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-09-11
<nhaines> svij: thanks for that.  :)
<nhaines> Yeah, I'll get 10% and every 3 months.  But probably not for about 6 months.  So eh.  :)
<nhaines> I think I'll get to 12.5% pretty easy, maybe 15%.  I doubt I'll ever see 20% with this book, but you never know!
<svij> nhaines: that's pretty much though!
<nhaines> svij: yeah, it's good terms.
 * svij is jealous. :D
<Kilos> morning peeps
<nhaines> svij: next time publish with Apress.  ;)
<svij> nhaines: do they publish german books? ;)
<nhaines> svij: A good question... well, they do have a German localization company I think, so maybe? ;)
<svij> which one is that?
<nhaines> No idea.  I saw it in the fine print somewhere.  Maybe the mock copyright page they gave me.
<nhaines> But they're owned by Spinger.
<svij> oh i see
<nhaines> I mean Springer.  :)
<svij> sure
<svij> release date of your book is oktober?
<nhaines> Hard to say.  They changed it from October 9th to September 15th, but here I am, waiting on proofs for chapters 3-7.  :)
<svij> 4 days? ;)
<svij> well amazon.de says 20th October
<nhaines> Oh, different from Amazon.com.  :)
<nhaines> Anyhow, they were supposed to get me more proofs by Wednesday.  If they're taking the time to do them right I don't mind.  I'm just annoyed I kept my schedule clear this week but now I'll be working over the weekend.  :P
<svij> hah
<svij> I need to start with my book…
<nhaines> Still, my original deadline was... well, let's just say I originally thought if I worked really hard I might have books to bring to SCALE this year.
<svij> oh
<nhaines> At least I know I'll have books for SCALE next year.  :D
<svij> hahha
<svij> I've noticed that there a cheap flight to los angeles available, too bad I don't have time to go to SCALE :(
<nhaines> Oh, you should definitely make time.  :)
<svij> I'll start a new job in january
<nhaines> Speaking of which, I have a conference call with SCALE and Richard Gaskin and some others to talk about Ubucon in... hmm, 7 hours so I should probably sleep.  :)
<svij> :D
<nhaines> Oh, just let them know you can pass out business cards for them! ;)
<nhaines> Ubucon SCALE's going to be super exciting this year.  We're going to keep Ubucon Europe on their toes!  :D
<svij> business cards?
<svij> :D
<nhaines> Yeah, when you go to the booths and they try to tell you about their companies you can turn it around and tell them all about your new company. Spread the word, haha.
<svij> LOL
<nhaines> Oh well, the best I can say is that no matter what happens, I still got this vanity URL first: https://www.amazon.com/author/nathanhaines
<nhaines> And that's what really matters, haha.
<svij> heh
<nhaines> Okay, I'd better get to bed.  Don't forget to like and reshare my talk on YouTube!  ;)
<nhaines> Talk to you soon.  :)
<svij> good night!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-09-13
<Kilos> o/
<tsimonq2> .
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-09-13
<Puscher> hi all
<Puscher> just wondering if anyone here knew the current status of edubuntu 
<Puscher> is it being maintained?
<pleia2> Puscher: they did not have a 16.04 release, 14.04 is still supported, see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2016-March/039281.html
<NikkyNick> Hi guys. 
<Na3iL> Hello NikkyNick 
<NikkyNick> I need your help.
<NikkyNick> Tell me please, who know. What kind of Ubuntu support Realtek Wireless Driver rtl8723be?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-09-15
<JuanIgnacio> alguien habla español?
<Angel_> hola mi nombre es angel
<Angel_> hay alguien en linea???
<Angel_> ??
<Angel_> hi how are you???
<Angel_> ??
<Angel_> spanish or english???
<Angel_> ??
<pleia2> hola Angel_ 
<pleia2> !es
<ubot5> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Angel_> ok
<Angel_> puedo buscar versiones de ubuntu
<Angel_> viejas??
<Angel_> ??
<Angel_> como 12.04
<Angel_> etc...
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Angel_> no entiendo porfavor
<Angel_> expecifique
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-09-16
<genii> Does anyone knoww offhand when Yakkety Yak Release will be added to http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ ?
<genii> It's only about a month away
<elacheche> cc @LC tsimonq2 
<pleia2> when the loco-council gets around to it, usually people remind them :)
<genii> I had to ping someone last time about it, but forgot who now
<svij> I've noted that down on my todo list, so I wont forget it
<pleia2> thanks svij 
<genii> svij: Thanks!
<tsimonq2> elacheche: you pinged? what's up?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-09-11
<bin> help
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-09-16
<lonewolf> hello
<lonewolf> im looking for the update for fluxion
<tsimonq2> !support | lonewolf 
<ubot5> lonewolf: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<tsimonq2> :)
<lonewolf> thanks
